# blue candy over blue flake over blue base



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

Has any-one ever done this and did it turn out ok.The blue base is what im concerned with or do you guy think I should change the base.Will the flakes make it look dirty there .015 flakes.Thanks for any help and if you have any pic that would be helpful.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

What you're talking about, HOK paint, not sure on flake size


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

Lay a blue base coat,then spray lots of blue flakes the size of the flakes.015 top off with colbalt blue candy,I was told to use a silver or gold base but I wanted to try a blue base.Thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

its gonna be kind of dark with a blue base. i would go with silver base and chrome flake to get that pop in the kandy.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

thats what we did on my brothers Charger. It looks REAL good. if you've never shot candy its alot easier to shoot over a blue base. Here's the only pics I have. They were taken from my phone and it was clowdy as fuck out but I'll see if my brother has ay he could send


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 9 2007, 10:35 PM~8074054
> *its gonna be kind of dark with a blue base. i would go with silver base and chrome flake to get that pop in the kandy.
> *


not gonna take so much to cover is all


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

LIGHTER BLUE PRIMER. I COULD TELL YOU THAT THE COLOR WOULD BE ALOT DEEPER, BUT IF YOU LAY IN ALOT OF FLAKE (DIRTY FLAKE) YOU ARE GONNA HAVE SOME SERIOUS DEPTH.









WE USED 18 OF THESE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: that charger looks bad ass with that color combo


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

blue base with blue flake topped with blue candy will look like shit, the flakes will just look like specs of dirt, nothing but pepper. i would recommend either using silver base, silver flake, blue candy......... or blue base, blue flake and no candy.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 10 2007, 12:14 PM~8076001
> *blue base with blue flake topped with blue candy will look like shit, the flakes will just look like specs of dirt, nothing but pepper. i would recommend either using silver base, silver flake, blue candy......... or blue base, blue flake and no candy.
> *


DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH FLAKE YOU USE. WHETHER IS IT JUST FLAKED, OR IT IS DIRTY FLAKED...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2007, 09:53 AM~8075373
> *LIGHTER BLUE PRIMER.  I COULD TELL YOU THAT THE COLOR WOULD BE ALOT DEEPER, BUT IF YOU LAY IN ALOT OF FLAKE (DIRTY FLAKE) YOU ARE GONNA HAVE SOME SERIOUS DEPTH.
> 
> 
> ...


did you candy over the flake, or is that just pure flake?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

FLAKE AND 7 GALLONS OF CLEAR.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 10 2007, 09:14 AM~8076001
> *blue base with blue flake topped with blue candy will look like shit, the flakes will just look like specs of dirt, nothing but pepper. i would recommend either using silver base, silver flake, blue candy......... or blue base, blue flake and no candy.
> *


i disagree on this one Homie 
if you go with blue base ,flake and kandy 
you will end up with a deep ass blue 
you end up with the deepest kandys when you use the same color base,flake


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THIS IS A BLUE BASECOAT, BLUE FLAKE, AND ORIENTAL BLUE


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 10 2007, 10:14 AM~8076001
> *blue base with blue flake topped with blue candy will look like shit, the flakes will just look like specs of dirt, nothing but pepper. i would recommend either using silver base, silver flake, blue candy......... or blue base, blue flake and no candy.
> *


Nope. The only flake i've shot that looked like specs is any color over white. Except siver or gold


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

Big Dirty,that car is BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS,So you think the blue which is fiji blue and the flakes are uncle bob blooz size .015 and top it all off withelectric blue candy if done right should turn out with plenty of depth and lots of bling?Dr.Caqui that hood is bangin,if this truck looks as good as Big Dirty and yours I'll be happy as shit.Thanks for all the help and replies.I'll try a couple of test panels first to see which looks the best.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 10 2007, 10:04 PM~8079818
> *i disagree on this one Homie
> if you go with blue base ,flake and kandy
> you will end up with a deep ass blue
> ...


blue base, blue candy, yes definately a deep blue, but i always find using the same color flake under the same color candy looks like pepper, IMO i would only use silver or gold flake under candy.  

and stone alsa, that looks like silver flake to me


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 11 2007, 03:06 PM~8081058
> *blue base, blue candy, yes definately a deep blue, but i always find using the same color flake under the same color candy looks like pepper, IMO i would only use silver or gold flake under candy.
> 
> and stone alsa, that looks like silver flake to me
> *



he probably sprayed it and he should know......


FLAKE WILL LOOK LIKE DIRT WHEN YOU SPRAY A DIFFERENT COLOR FLAKE THAN THE BASE 


NOT if you spray the same color baase and same color flake that is why people match the flake with the base


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

I've been in school for about the a year now and was dying to try something like this. Last week I tried HOK "True Blue Pearl Basecoat" with HOK "Kandy Cobalt Blue" over it and it came out really dark, but it was decent, not exactly what I was looking for, but I'd paint my car with it. Keep in mind it was my first time even trying HOK and I'm still learning. Thanks.


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

BLUE BASE, THEN ROB VANDERSLICE PATTERNS, THEN BLUE KANDY WITH SOME FLAKE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

and blue tape too! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 11 2007, 12:38 PM~8083014
> *and blue tape too! :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH AND BLUE TAPE ALSO


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 11 2007, 06:06 AM~8081058
> *blue base, blue candy, yes definately a deep blue, but i always find using the same color flake under the same color candy looks like pepper, IMO i would only use silver or gold flake under candy.
> 
> and stone alsa, that looks like silver flake to me
> *


try experimenting with different color flakes, you'de be surprised 
and i bet you'll change your mind


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

This is an old pic before stripes...








HOK silver base, blue and silver medium flake, blue pearl with oriental blue roof... also silver based.


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks,you guys have been very helpful with the advise,i'm going to try some test panels with the blue and silver flakes to see which one i like the best.Thanks for all the pics,dam you guys can hook some cars up with some off the wall shit.Your cars are great,just hope this truck looks as good as some of these cars.Peace


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 11 2007, 01:14 PM~8083241
> *try experimenting with different color flakes, you'de be surprised
> and i bet you'll change your mind
> *


i will, and i might :biggrin: 

but i have done red base,red flake with red candy, looked like pepper, and also did blue base, blue flake and blue candy, looked like pepper, but i was using dupont hot hues candy, and i'm no longer a fan of it, i used to think it was good, but its just easy to apply, it doesn't have the depth you need in a candy paintjob, and maybe thats why i was getting the pepper look


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 11 2007, 07:05 PM~8085686
> *i will, and i might :biggrin:
> 
> but i have done red base,red flake with red candy, looked like pepper, and also did blue base, blue flake and blue candy, looked like pepper, but i was using dupont hot hues candy, and i'm no longer a fan of it, i used to think it was good, but its just easy to apply, it doesn't have the depth you need in a candy paintjob, and maybe thats why i was getting the pepper look
> *


You might try doing this bro. 
I shot the blue base, a shit load of blue flake, more blue flake, cleared 2 times, candy. at that point I was using alot of matirial and to tell you the truth your betther off shooting silver or gold flakes over the color base. Now the reason you would use a color base is to cheat. Both on matirial, durability. Because kandy will fade. even this will it just wont be a noticable


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 10 2007, 10:54 PM~8077287
> *DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH FLAKE YOU USE.  WHETHER IS IT JUST FLAKED, OR IT IS DIRTY FLAKED...
> *




hey dirty did you guys shoot the flake right over the light blue primer??? or is that sealer???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 25 2007, 09:27 AM~8170447
> *hey dirty did you guys shoot the flake right over the light blue primer???  or is that sealer???
> *


IT IS A PRIMER, LIKE A 2K PRIMER. AND WE SPRAYED RIGHT OVER THE TOP OF IT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

cool i might have to try it instead of layig a base down.....thanks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 25 2007, 02:02 PM~8172046
> *cool i might have to try it instead of layig a base down.....thanks
> *


THE BIGGEST ISSUE IS THAT HAVE TOO LAY ALOT OF FLAKE IF YOU LAY IN A BLUE PRIMER, MOST PEOPLE LAY A BLACK PRIMER AND HIT IT UP WITH FLAKE FOR DEPTH. I WENT WITH A BLUE PRIMER, AND THEN LAYED MULTIPLE LAYERS OF FLAKE. SO WHEN THE SUN HITS IT. PEOPLE ARE LIKE OUCH.....OR HEY DIRTYFLAKE


----------

